# license plate frame



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Where are you from?

You can get them from Sport Chalet for free at their stores in CA. I have one...I know I'm advertising for them but it's true, I really would rather be snowboarding.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> You can get them from Sport Chalet for free at their stores in CA. I have one...I know I'm advertising for them but it's true, I really would rather be snowboarding.


from nyc. illcheck if they have a web site thanks. only 6mo left til the season haha :thumbsup:


----------

